# Patricia Follow Up



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well since the arrival of the medication from Dr. Frye and the daily treatment of this frog, it has been showing constant signs of improvement. Although I still need to keep it in a shoebox it looks much better than it did before. Hopefully in time it will be able to resume its life in the planted viv. Dr. Frye was extremely helpful in listening to all of my questions and I would call on him again if I ever have any problems.

Rob


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rob,

That is great news about your Patricia. Hopefully you will be able to reintroduce this one back into the cage soon.

Melis



rjmarchisi said:


> Well since the arrival of the medication from Dr. Frye and the daily treatment of this frog, it has been showing constant signs of improvement. Although I still need to keep it in a shoebox it looks much better than it did before. Hopefully in time it will be able to resume its life in the planted viv. Dr. Frye was extremely helpful in listening to all of my questions and I would call on him again if I ever have any problems.
> 
> Rob


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I am afraid the whole tank needs to be soaked in bleach to get rid of the infestation of parasites, ouch ( its only a 10 gallon ). After an additional month I am going to get another fecal sample analyzed before I add this frog to the new tank I am constructing.

Rob


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know if you need to go that far. You might be able to get the same results by drying the tank out and sitting it our in the sun for a week. 

Parasites can not survive with out moisture, and the UV from the sun should help as well.

Melis



rjmarchisi said:


> I am afraid the whole tank needs to be soaked in bleach to get rid of the infestation of parasites, ouch ( its only a 10 gallon ). After an additional month I am going to get another fecal sample analyzed before I add this frog to the new tank I am constructing.
> 
> Rob


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

The problem is that it is a false bottom construction with silicon, cork bark and ghost wood. I would rather be sure with the bleach. Thanks for the idea though.

Rob


----------

